# Turkey hunting survey



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

How did you do?


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

4/25/2016 shot at 6:20 am


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Haven't heard a gobble


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

davewcrook said:


> View attachment 214283
> 6/25/2016 shot at 6:20am


6/25/2016????


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

WillHunt4Food said:


> 6/25/2016????


Back from the future


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

My season was a whole two minutes into legal shooting time on opening day. Wasn't expecting it at all. The big boy was roosted at the edge of the field 50 yards in front of me. Flew down 5 minutes before shooting time and I watched the show for a bit.








After that my buddy and I went to my other property. 25 or so minutes out there and we had a double beard on the ground. That was a great opener.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

davewcrook said:


> View attachment 214283
> 6/25/2016 shot at 6:20am


Slip of the finger shot on 04/25/2016. Sorry I made a mistake


----------



## limbhanger (Feb 10, 2010)

Came and went to quick this year as I tagged out 15 minutes into the ZZ hunt. Last year it went down to the wire and had lots more memories but I am not complaining as I seem to have lucked into a nice streak of bagging limbhangers for the 3rd season in a row whereas prior to that it had been several years of two and three year old birds since I had gotten a nice set of hooks. Going out this afternoon with a buddy to see if we can get him a nice bird.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

davewcrook said:


> Slip of the finger shot on 04/25/2016. Sorry I made a mistake


Just giving you a hard time, didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

4/19


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

4/19


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

4/24/16


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

protectionisamust said:


> View attachment 214345


Like the shotgun is that set up just for Turkey. Congrats on the bird !


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

birdhntr said:


> Like the shotgun is that set up just for Turkey. Congrats on the bird !


No, I have it setup for both deer and turkey. Its the old version of the browning BPS pump 12 gauge i bought 20 years ago. its the version thats engraved 1 side with a deer woodland picture and the other side is a turkey woodland setting. Also topped with a lighted 3x9 scope. I can see a turkey blink at 30 yards 

Its cool because with the deer setup, its choked with a 5" external rifled choke making the barrel longer thus making it a tack driver out to 150 yards and also a browning factory turkey choke (which is pictured on the end of the barrel)

yes - I talk about my gun almost better than my wife :lol:


----------



## Woodstock (Sep 9, 2014)

protectionisamust said:


> yes - I talk about my gun almost better than my wife :lol:


Because it only speaks when you command it too


----------



## tazdj99 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

Shot this one yesterday afternoon. Turkeys finally started gobbling again yesterday. They have been spooked and quite since the first season began.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

5/2, season lasted all of 35 minutes.


----------

